# Ping Schwankt Stark



## xNexis (9. Juli 2014)

Hey, ich war grad am CSGO Spielen und hab gesehn wie mein Ping total am schwanken ist, meine Mitspieler haben einen Ping von 20-40 ich gingegen habe 90-120 und ab und zu mal n 20er ... Woran kann das liegen ? Hab eine 50k Leitung von Vodafone und habe den Router Easy Box 904 xDSL

//Hab im Router nur 1 neuen UDP + TCP Port hinzugefügt und Exposed Host angeschaltet, liegts vielleicht daran ?


----------



## Malkolm (9. Juli 2014)

Ist die Ping denn auch in anderen Spielen so hoch, oder nur CS? Sogar nur auf einem oder wenigen Servern? Spielst du evtl. im WLAN? Tritt das Problem zu allen zeiten auf, oder nur zu Stoßzeiten (Abends zw. 18 und 22 Uhr).

Wenn es ein grundsätzliches Problem sein sollte lässt es sich wahrscheinlich nur bei Vodafone lösen. Ich empfehle einfach mal eine tracert zu einem der Server die eine so hohe Ping haben, da siehst du recht schnell wo der Flaschenhals ist. Sollte sich tatsächlich Vodafone als Flaschenhals erweisen (und nicht um die Anbindung deines Straßenknotens an das Vodafone Netz) kannst du dich an deinen Provider wenden und um ein anderes Routing bitten, zumindest bei 1und1 hat das bisher immer problem funktioniert (sobald man mal einen Techniker an der Strippe hatte und keine Frau).


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Juli 2014)

Bist du über WLAN drin oder hast du Netzwerkkabel verlegt. Welches Windows hast du installiert. Neuster Netzwerkkartentreiber / WLAN Treiber drauf ?
Router mal die Firmware geupdatet ? Router resetet ?


----------



## xNexis (9. Juli 2014)

Ne bin über Lan drin. Windows 8.1. Treiber sollten die neusten sein. Firmware gestern geupdated. Ganz am anfang mal resetet.

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results = Server: Leaseweb.de
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results = Server: My-Works.de
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results = Server: Vodafone.de
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results = Server: Leaseweb.de // Das von paar Tagen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Juli 2014)

Schon ekeliger Ping  Mal beim Anbieter nachfragen und gegebenenfalls nachstellen / testen lassen.


----------



## Malkolm (9. Juli 2014)

was sagt denn der tracert zu den angegeben servern?


----------



## xNexis (10. Juli 2014)

Was ist tracert xD? Sry kenn mich mit den CMD befehlen etc ned so richtig aus ^^


----------



## Malkolm (10. Juli 2014)

Ausführen -> cmd   öffnet die console.
Dann tracert google.de   oder welchen server auch immer.
Nach und nach werden alle Zwischenstation aufgelistet inklusive der pings dazwischen. Damit lässt sich recht schnell der Bösewicht ausmachen.

Als erstes wird dein Router erscheinen, danach dein zugangsknoten. Bis dahin sollten nicht mehr als einige ms vergangen sein. Alles danach liegt außerhalb deines einflussbereichs.


----------



## xNexis (10. Juli 2014)

19MS. hab grad nochma n Speedtest gemacht, und das kam dabei raus: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results Server: Leaseweb.de Keine Ahnung was da vorhin los war


----------

